# para dressage tests,where to view?



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2012)

can we see the para dressage tests anywhere?  it was so easy with the  bbc olympics .  is it me or is the channel 4 website a bit confusing?


----------



## philamena (4 September 2012)

Here you go: 
http://paralympics.channel4.com/video/gb-medal-winners/index.html

You may need to scroll through a page or two as think they're going up in chronological order... and it can be a bit temperamental, but got it to work in the end!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2012)

thanks, i knew someone on here would know


----------



## Skib (9 September 2012)

But are only the GB riders here? Where do we see Pepo Puch and the German and Dutch medal winners?
We were lucky to be at Greenwich on morning of 1 September. But have so far failed to watch any other Paralympic Equestrian competition on line or TV.

Does anyone have links to German, Dutch or Austrian TV video reports?


----------

